
Astronomers to check interstellar body for signs of alien technology - century19
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/dec/11/astronomers-to-check-interstellar-body-for-signs-of-alien-technology
======
sjclemmy
So obvious it hurts. Look at that trajectory. I for one...

